# 784 with chunks of metal in hydraulic fluid



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

Changed the hydraulic fluid on my new to me 784 and this came out of the center drain plug. Any idea what it could be? Tractor runs and moves fine, hydraulics work but are kinda sluggish. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looked through parts manual but couldn't find anything that looked like the chunks I found.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like a ball bearing race to me.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Bearing cage


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

Damn, that's what I was afraid off. Just never seen one with rivets in it. Wonder which bearing it is and if I can even find a replacement for it. I've learned very quickly this tractor is hard to find parts for. Guess I'll be downing her for awhile to rip top cover off and do some digging. Thanks guys..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel certain that you can find a replacement bearing at a bearing shop.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Does it look like tractor has been apart before, maybe gaskets look new?? Maybe left in after tractor repair. Seen that happen before. Any funny noises from the trans. maybe run it for awhile and see if it develops any strange noise


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you do have to 'take it apart', just take the number on what is left of the bearing and call a bearing distributor like Detroit Ball, give them thee number and they will fix you right up. All bearings have a number on them that can be cross referenced.


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

Well got around to digging into it. Transmission never made any noises while operating it but the 4wd did when engaged so I decided to start there. Removed rear bearing cap and blamo there she was! Feeling lucky I didn't have to remove top cover to inspect the inside of transmission. Looks like all the balls stayed in just lost the cage. Now time to read up on the manual for removal and then find a new one for her!


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone know of I can just pull the bearing from the rear and smash a new one in? Or do I have to remove the whole assembly out of the housing. Hoping it's like a countershaft bearing on a Mack transmission. Book only talks about disassembling the whole thing. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

In case anyone was wondering...yes you can. Got it out but no numbers on the bearing. Just the letter N


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

How about on the inner race, not the outer


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> How about on the inner race, not the outer


Slide hammer and pulled it out. Use a bearing driver to toss it back in


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

A good bearing house can match it up by measuring the ID, OD, width and make an educated guess from the application. Of course you could pull the other side wheel bearing and see what numbers are on that one.....

Numbers are usually on the edge of the race if there is no seal to hold grease in.


----------



## Agnau (Jun 21, 2021)

Got it back together all is good with her. Now I'm trying to figure out if I can swap my kimco for a ZF axle. Have one lined up if it will all work. If anybody knows please let me know before I buy a paper weight..lol


----------



## MonkIH784 (23 d ago)

Did you manage to fit a ZF front axle? As mine has a kimco axle also.


----------

